# searching for 2nd generation Mini Nubians in Colorado!



## beelady6 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello all!!
I searching for a reputable breeder of mini nubians. I have a very large backyard, yes I've checked with the city.  We already have chickens. Our yard can only support 2, maybe 3, goats. Its been a long time since I've taken care of goats and I can't wait to share the experience with my husband and 6 kids. We are located in the NE plains of Colorado and I am having a HECK of a time finding mini nubians in Colorado!
If there is anyone out there that can help, we would appreciate it!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you tried this? http://miniaturedairygoats.com/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How exciting! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you


----------

